
Effects of Intermittent Fasting on Health, Aging, and Disease [pdf] - lawrenceyan
https://ginecoweb.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Fasting2019nejm.pdf
======
mdorazio
Here's the part in all these studies that annoys the hell out of me:
"Furthermore, clinical studies have focused mainly on overweight young and
middle age adults, and we cannot generalize to other age groups the benefits
and safety of intermittent fasting that have been observed in these studies."

What I want to know is: for those of us who are already a healthy weight, eat
a good diet (low meat, low sugar, low processed foods), and do intense
cardiovascular exercise regularly, what are the proven benefits of
intermittent fasting? Are there actually any? Most of the studies I read on
the topic point to it being a shortcut to health for people who aren't
healthy, rather than something that can confer benefits to already-healthy
people.

